# 40 % off whiteside bits sets @ Tyler Tool



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

They are having a sale on all stock right now at 40% off. They have the 7 pc 1/4 inch shank Whiteside bit set on sale for $99, minus the 40% comes to about $60,thats a great deal for that set and a really good set of bits as well. Free shipping on orders over $99 as well. Might be a good time to stock up on some high quality bits for the money, Tyler Tool - Discount Power Tools, Makita, DeWalt, Porter Cable, Milwaukee, Bosch, Hitachi, Delta, Dremel, Craftsman, Dremel, Rotozip, Festool, Fein ,Note this applys to in stock merchandise only no backorders allowed.I,ll say right now there ain't much else on there thats in stock,but if your in need of a good 1/4 inch shank set this is pretty good


----------

